# White Labs Yeast - 833 Or 830 Or 800? Advice?



## rendo (13/3/10)

Hi All,

Going to brew a light golden coloured German/Austrian Lager. Kinda like Bitburger beer. 

I am stuck (pardon the pun) on what yeast to use. I am almost certain to use the White Labs German Bock Lager WLP833, but I am thinking maybe going the German Lager Yeast WLP830 OR the Pilsner Yeast WLP800

Any advice on the yeast choice. I have never used liquid yeast before. Happy to make a starter if needed, but more so just want advice on which one to choose. (PS...I have a fermentation fridge, going to brew @ 11 deg)

Anyone used WLP833 for a light golden lager?? compared to 830 etc?

Adam


----------



## Screwtop (13/3/10)

rendo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Going to brew a light golden coloured German/Austrian Lager. Kinda like Bitburger beer.
> 
> ...



Made a great Helles using 830

Screwy


----------



## rendo (13/3/10)

Thanks Screwy,

I think it was you who got me onto the 833 originally, but would you say that 830 is better for a 'helles' than using 833 then?

(the other thing is, does it really make that much difference or am I splitting hairs?)

rendo 
:blink: 


Screwtop said:


> Made a great Helles using 830
> 
> Screwy


----------



## hockadays (13/3/10)

833 is not dry enough for a bitburger style use 830 or 800. 833 is still a good yeast though, I used it quite a bit better suited to maltier styles.


----------



## rendo (14/3/10)

http://forums.morebeer.com/viewtopic.php?f...p;sk=t&sd=a

I am now thinking the 830 is a safer bet


----------



## Barry (14/3/10)

I prefer the German (and the southern German even more). The few beers that I brewed with the bock tasted a bit too dry even though the final gravities were AOK. Might be my process.


----------



## Screwtop (14/3/10)

Just checked my records, used 833 in a couple of Bockbiers. Made Helles/Maibocks to build yeast for them. 

Records show attenuation of 75%AA from 830 and 72%AA from 833 and a personal preference for 830 in the Helles.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## rendo (14/3/10)

Cheers Screwy,

830 it is....jury has decided! Case closed. QED. Finito 

I did some more reading and found quite a few US sites & they all said they prefer the 830 over the 833 for helles style, they 833 was a bit too malty and not quite as dry/crisp as the 830.

Given all that and the feedback here (thanks screwy,hockadays,barry) the 830 is the choice. I will be (attempting) to reuse this yeast too. 

I am thinking should I 
1. do the brew, then get the yeast and go from there as I have done many times before OR
2. should I make a 1-2L brew, capture the yeast and split up in bottles and use one of the bottles for the brew, as per: https://daveshomebrew.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=94&Itemid=48 

pretty sure I will do method 1

Thanks again
Rendo!



Screwtop said:


> Just checked my records, used 833 in a couple of Bockbiers. Made Helles/Maibocks to build yeast for them.
> 
> Records show attenuation of 75%AA from 830 and 72%AA from 833 and a personal preference for 830 in the Helles.
> 
> ...


----------



## T.D. (14/3/10)

I haven't used 830 but I have used 800 and as much as it may just be something I was doing wrong, I was not particularly happy with the results. Didn't find it crisp and clean enough fo my liking. Well worth giving the 830 a go,


----------

